# Freebsd 7.2/8-current on Acer emachines E525



## yuh (May 21, 2009)

Hello guys, I've tryed to install 7.2 and 8-current on e525, both of it recognizes ath0 well, but can't define ethernet chip ar8132. (win xp see it like Atheros ar8132).
Also tryed openbsd 4.5 - and got same result.

Here my pciconf -l -v:

```
ath0@pci0:4:0:0 class=0x020000 card=0x04281468 chip=0x001c168c rev=0x1 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Atheros Communications Inc'
device = 'AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC'
class = network
subclass = ethernet

none2@pci0:5:0:0 class=0x020000 card=0x02121025 chip=0x10621969 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'Attansic (Now owned by Atheros)'
class = network
subclass=ethernet
```


----------



## yuh (May 25, 2009)

I've fixed if_ale.c and if_alereg.h and changed there my VENDORID  DEVICEID on AR8132 and 1062, interface ale0 has appeared, but i got message while loading:

ale0: watchdog timeout -- resetting
ale0: link state changed to DOWN
ale0: link state changed to UP

I can ping interface itself but can't ping gateway...


----------



## yuh (Jun 11, 2009)

Hurrah! huge thanks to Pyun YongHyeon now it works in fresh current!


----------

